# 01 740i - Right window rolls up but won't roll down



## mmihailov (Aug 13, 2009)

The right window of my 2001 e38 stopped rolling down. I could hear a click from the motor but no movement. I decided that the regulator or the motor broke, because I have had similar problem with my 530I which I fixed a year ago and bought a used window regulator with the motor for $100 on ebay. I trust the guy from whom I bought it. His ebay link is featured on the www.e38.org website. I installed it last night on my car and pushed the button to close the window up. The window went up fine and closed - the regulator came with the window brackets positioned half way down the rail tracks. However,the window won't roll down again. I hear the same click in the motor that came from it before I replaced the whole thing. I wonder if the problem could be coming from the switch, but why do I hear a click?

Any ideas how to proceed further with troubleshooting this problem? Thank you.


----------



## mmihailov (Aug 13, 2009)

I got it working. I swapped switches and it works now. All windows work all right. I think the problem was a bad connection at the switch, but I might be wrong. Most likely I did not have to replace the window regulator though. I wish I thought about playing with the switches sooner.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

The regulators are common failures, you just did it proactively and can sit back and enjoy a working window for a while!!! :thumbup: 

(I do my radiators every 60K miles for the same reason.)


----------



## mmihailov (Aug 13, 2009)

Right, that is my only consolation - that it would have broken down soon anyhow. I replaced my fuel pump for $230 a month ago thinking it was making a loud noise. It turned out that was not what made the noise. The noise was made by the pressure valve in the fuel tank for $16 only. Rather expensive way to learn but hopefully I get better with time.


----------

